# I know it's not a Sig or a pistol, but...



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

I got a new Nikon scope for a circa 1965 Weatherby Mark XXII for Christmas. Just got the rings and took her out to the 25 yard range to sight her in. 5 rounds later and it's dialed in. Loaded the mag with 10 CCI mini mags and the 1" center disappeared. She's the epitome of what a tack driver is! Ran out to 50 yards and same results, the center of the target is one tattered hole, even some black left around it.
Tried some Federal game shock in the Mosquito, cycles just fine. I was happy, 60 rounds all in the 8 " target at 12 yards, no sharp shooter with a pistol yet but I'm happy with my progression. Next came the P226 in 40. I really like the SRT and the DA is pretty good too. Sent 60 round down range, corked a few( yes that's the dart shooter talking) pulled a few but I knew it when I did. Anticipating the bang I guess. Most of the shots were center and low, I think I need more work on my combat sight picture. I find myself lowering the front post to see where I'm aimed. It takes a little getting used to. Got a 9mm Barsto drop in conversion on order that I'm looking forward to trying out.
After about a weeks worth of rain, guess I had an itch I needed to scratch today. Cleaned them all up and made the little lady eggplant parm for dinner. Great Sunday all in all.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Are you qualified to make eggplant parm.


----------

